# Blinkerdorsche Oktober 2012



## Ostseestipper (6. Oktober 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

es ist wieder soweit. Durch die Mefo-Schonzeit in MV #4 ist der Dorsch für 3 Monate zum Zielfisch Nr. 1 geworden.

Ihr seid wieder herzlich eingeladen Eure Fänge (und auch Nicht-Fänge) und Erlebnisse hier zu posten #6. Egal ob mit Fussel oder Eisen, ob MV oder S-H.

Ich fang auch gleich mal an:

Nachdem meine abendlichen Versuche zwar Entspannung, aber keinen Fisch brachten, habe ich es heute mal morgens probiert. Und siehe da, Erfolg, Erfolg :vik:.

Wann: ca. 07:00 - 09:30 Uhr
Wo: Jemnitz Schleuse (Fischschonbezirk beachten |znaika
Wasser: endlich etwas Brandung, dadurch leichte Trübung, perfekt #6
Was: 1x Mefo :k, vielleicht knapp maßig und gefärbt, schooonend zurück 
3x Dorsch 46cm - 49cm (vollgefressen mit Garnelen, Tangläufern, Tobsen und Krabben)

Soviel heute von mir, der Nächste bitte ...

Gruß Mark


----------



## Rhineman (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche Oktober 2012*

Petri zu den Fischen.

Ich fahre morgen für 1 Woche nach Boltenhagen, Wathose und Spinnrute im Gepäck. Leider ist Mefo Schonzeit in MV, also muß ich auch mit den Leos vorlieb nehmen. 
Darf man eigentlich von der Seebrücke aus angeln und wenn ja, lohnt es sich, von dort auf Dorsche zu blinkern - oder besser mit der Wathose am Ufer entlang ?
Hat jemand Erfahrung zu diesem Thema ?;+
Würde mich freuen, wenn etwas Nützliches gepostet wird.
Gruß an alle


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche Oktober 2012*

war am 2.10.mit spinnrute los http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3724601&postcount=1052


----------



## Ostseestipper (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche Oktober 2012*

@Willi: Klasse Strecke :m, ... na dann "Guten Hunger".
     Zitat:
                                                                      Zitat von *dorschwilli 306* 

 
_
um 23°° hab ich dann auch noch gleich abgebadet für dieses jahr_

Freiwillig |bigeyes???

@Rhineman: Boltenhagen ist gut. Ich empfehle Dir die  Steilküste Richtung Westen. Unternimm mit der Wathose mal einen  ausgedehnten Spaziergang dort entlang.

Gruß Mark


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche Oktober 2012*

natürlich nicht freiwillig-eigene blödheit


----------



## elbetaler (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche Oktober 2012*

Na, das könnte hier ja eine interessante Runde werden!  #h

Angespornt durch den @dorschwilli war ich heute zu einer Spinnvisite bei Brook. Allerdings morgens, von 6 bis 10 Uhr.
Leider konnte ich keinen Fisch mitnehmen. 
Zwei Dorschkinder durften wieder zu ihren Spielkameraden. Darüber hinaus gabs noch ca. 5 Kontakte auf Snaps in rt/sw und sw/Cu, die ich nicht verwerten konnte. Und beim berühmten vorletzten letzten allerletzten Wurf hatte ein grosser Unbekannter in drei Metern Abstand einen ansehnlichen Schwall zum Abschied hingelegt! Tippe mal auf ne Mefo.
Es war zu meinem Erstaunen fast Ententeich! Klar, hat es geregnet und ne kleine Brise von hinten links, aber warum habe ich dann das Belly nicht mitgenommen?????? Man weiß wirklich erst wie das Wetter vor Ort ist, wenn man selbst da ist! Naja, wird schon seinen Grund gehabt haben.... Denn ausser paar Möven und Kormoranen und Schwänen war weit und breit kein zweiter Zweibeiner zu sehen. Apropos Sicherheit.
Etwas ungewöhnlich fand ich, dass binnen drei Stunden das Wasser um gute 10 bis 15 cm gestiegen ist. Fast wie Nordsee....
Auch ohne fette Beute wars ein schöner Vormittag am Strand.

PETRI und TSCHÜSS.


----------



## Dingsens (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche Oktober 2012*

Moin,
von mir dann auch noch ein Nachtrag passend zum Thema.
Hab meine pers. Herbstküstendorschsaison am 3.10. eröffnet.
war von 6.30-8.00 Uhr in Nienhagen an der Steilküste unterwegs und konnte 2 fette Dorsche (47/50cm) zum Landgang überreden.
Es geht also langsam los;daher nix wie ab an die Küste.

Grüße aus HRO...


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche Oktober 2012*



elbetaler schrieb:


> Na, das könnte hier ja eine interessante Runde werden!  #h
> 
> Angespornt durch den @dorschwilli war ich heute zu einer Spinnvisite bei Brook. Allerdings morgens, von 6 bis 10 Uhr.
> Leider konnte ich keinen Fisch mitnehmen.
> ...



bei mir zuhause gestern sonnenschein und kaum wind,kurz noch webcam boltenhagen, sah auch gut aus.
ab zur ostsee(30min)- dort angekommen wind auch ok-wasserstand und auflaufende wellen waren aber so hoch, das man nicht auf die erste sandbank kam.
also bin ich soweit rein wie es ging, aber ausser jede menge kraut war nichts zu holen..........


----------



## jonnythemaster (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche Oktober 2012*



Dingsens schrieb:


> Moin,
> von mir dann auch noch ein Nachtrag passend zum Thema.
> Hab meine pers. Herbstküstendorschsaison am 3.10. eröffnet.
> war von 6.30-8.00 Uhr in Nienhagen an der Steilküste unterwegs und konnte 2 fette Dorsche (47/50cm) zum Landgang überreden.
> ...



is das etwa eine schöne kinetic küstenspinnrute?:l


----------



## Dingsens (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche Oktober 2012*

Richtig,das ist meine Kinetic BronzeAge. Für meine Begriffe die absolut geilste "Billigpeitsche" zum Küstenblinkern! #6
Mal was anderes als die üblichen Küstenspinnruten und im Dunkeln aus 100m Entfernung noch mit der Lampe eindeutig wiederzufinden. |supergri


----------



## jonnythemaster (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche Oktober 2012*



Dingsens schrieb:


> Richtig,das ist meine Kinetic BronzeAge. Für meine Begriffe die absolut geilste "Billigpeitsche" zum Küstenblinkern! #6
> Mal was anderes als die üblichen Küstenspinnruten und im Dunkeln aus 100m Entfernung noch mit der Lampe eindeutig wiederzufinden. |supergri



ja das finde ich auch...hab die auch mal voll günstig bei ebay geschossen...und man kann sagen, dass sie einen guten dienst macht...:m


----------



## matscher83 (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche Oktober 2012*

Mal ne frage:wann fangt ihr eure dorsche mit Blinker???  Auch Vormittags???habe noch keine allzu viele Erfahrung u habe bisher nur in die Dämmerung rein geangelt...wollte halt wie gesagt den Vormittag mal nutzen?! Mfg matscher


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche Oktober 2012*

ich bin immer nur ab der dämmerung unterwegs, habs vormittags noch nie versucht sollte aber, bei entsprechender wassertiefe auch noch in den frühen morgenstunden erfolg versprechen.


----------



## basstid (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche Oktober 2012*

Der Vorteil beim morgendlichen Angeln ist, dass die Fische schon am Strand sind und nicht erst wie gegen Abend ufernäher kommen müssen. Deshalb ist die Zeit um den Sonnenaufgang die erfolgsversprechenste. Leider habe ich die Studentenkrankheit und verpasse so oft die Gelegenheit tatsächlich früh aufzustehen...


----------



## Dingsens (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche Oktober 2012*

Also in der Regel sind die Dämmerungsphasen am erfolgreichsten auf Dorsch vom Strand. Das heißt,morgens im Dunklen starten und in den Sonnenaufgang hinein angeln und abends genau anders rum. Wobei der Abend natürlich die längeren Beißzeiten bereit hält,da die Dorsche nur im Schutze der Dunkelheit so dicht am Ufer Nahrung suchen. Ausnahmen gibts natürlich immer mal,aber ich persönlich habe noch nie mitten am Tage Dorsche unter Land gefangen. Probiers einfach mal aus und geh ne Stunde vor Anbruch der Morgendämmerung an den Strand. Dann wirst du sehr schnell merken,dass die Aktivitäten der Dorsche schlagartig nachlassen,sobald es richtig hell ist.


----------



## elbetaler (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche Oktober 2012*

Das sind eigentlich auch meine Erfahrungen.
Wenn es ausschliesslich darum geht, nur mit Wathose und ohne Belly oder Kajak oder Boot die Dorsche vom Strand aus zu beangeln, wird man abends mehr Erfolg haben. Wer mal beim "normalen" Brandungsangeln von abends bis morgens durchgefischt hat, wird die Beissphasen erlebt haben. Denn es geht nicht ununterbrochen, manchmal ist auch ein-zwei Stunden absolute Ruhe! Fakt ist, dass die Dorsche sich bei richtiger Tageslicht-Helle aus dem Uferbereich zurückziehen. 
Wenn Wassertemperatur und Nahrungsangebot stimmen und der Himmel bedeckt ist, statt praller Sonne, dann kann man auch bei 3-5 Metern Tiefe Erfolg haben. Doch idR. kommt man dort nicht hingeworfen, ergo - keine Bisse. Das ist die Stunde der Angler mit jeglichen Wasserfahrzeugen. Der gemeine Ufer-Spinnangler kann getrost einpacken ....... es sei denn........ es ist MEFO-ZEIT !


PETRI und TSCHÜSS.


----------



## xbsxrvxr (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche Oktober 2012*

moin je nach wassertemperatur kannst du ab etwa mitte/ende oktober auch tagsüber mit dorschen rechnen-hier bei uns bis etwa januar.

es sind zwar weniger als abends, oder morgens, aber dafür immer große-hatte am tag noch nie einen unter 60cm.
auch um 12.00uhr mittags, bei sonnenschein, klarem ententeich hatte ich regelmä0ig welche bis 15m vor´m ufer...


----------



## matscher83 (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche Oktober 2012*

wowerstmal danke für die vielen antworten:m:m:m:mda wäre es dochmal einen versuch wert!!!Versuch macht "kluch"da kann man ja auch mal die "freie" zeit vor der spätschicht nutzen um den dorschen etc aud die schuppen zu rücken|rolleyes


----------



## vermesser (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche Oktober 2012*



observer schrieb:


> moin je nach wassertemperatur kannst du ab etwa mitte/ende oktober auch tagsüber mit dorschen rechnen-hier bei uns bis etwa januar.
> 
> es sind zwar weniger als abends, oder morgens, aber dafür immer große-hatte am tag noch nie einen unter 60cm.
> auch um 12.00uhr mittags, bei sonnenschein, klarem ententeich hatte ich regelmä0ig welche bis 15m vor´m ufer...



Sehr interessant |kopfkrat !


----------



## mathei (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche Oktober 2012*



vermesser schrieb:


> Sehr interessant |kopfkrat !


 
finde ich auch. das ergibt neue möglichkeiten.
aber welche köder sind am tag angebracht.


----------



## xbsxrvxr (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche Oktober 2012*

alle möglichen blinker, auf zocker hatte ich aber auch schon welche...

hatte aber noch nie mehr als 3pro vormittag(die dämmerung nicht mitgezählt)


----------



## matscher83 (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche Oktober 2012*

Also eher verhaltene bisse bzw bissausbeute am Vormittag?!


----------



## xbsxrvxr (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche Oktober 2012*

verhaltene bisse auf keinen fall, zum teil so hart wie mefobisse, aber es sind ganz einfach nur wenige dorsche unter land in den hellen stunden-dafür aber nur große...
zwischen 10-12uhr lief es am besten.
dieses jahr aber wohl erst ab november, das wasser ist noch zu warm...


----------



## matscher83 (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche Oktober 2012*

na gut denn muß man das einfach mal probieren u gucken was passiertwollen wohl samstag zum abend hin wieder angreifen u hoffen wir mal das das wetterchen mit macht|rolleyes


----------



## MeFo_83 (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche Oktober 2012*

3 stück heute mal schnell geblinkert  46,48,51  (bild in der kurve!|rolleyes


----------



## mathei (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche Oktober 2012*



MeFo_83 schrieb:


> 3 stück heute mal schnell geblinkert  46,48,51 (bild in der kurve!|rolleyes


 
was waren deine köder heute ?


----------



## Ostseestipper (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche Oktober 2012*



MeFo_83 schrieb:


> 3 stück heute mal schnell geblinkert  46,48,51 (bild in der kurve!|rolleyes


 
Hallo Mefo,

dickes Petri dazu.
Kann ich voll bestätigen, die Leo´s haben sich ordentlich was auf die Gräten gefuttert und machen ordentlich Dampf.


----------



## Andi1319 (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche Oktober 2012*

Hallo zusammen, ich möchte nächste Woche mit Kids ans Wasser (Grömitz) und will natürlich auch ein bischen Angeln. Das problem was ich habe ist einfach, eigentlich überhaupt keine erfahrung, was das an der Ostsee angeht. War bis jetzt erst einmal an der Ostsee zum Brandungsangeln, ist schon Jahre her und hatte aber erfolg mit 3 schönen Dorschen (denke anfängerglück).
Ich hatte damals mit Wattwurm geangelt in der Brandung.
Ich bin im besitz einer Brandungsangel und sonst bin ich sehr gut ausgestattet was das Angeln auf Süßwasserfische angeht.
Was eurer meinung sollte ich da machen um erfolg zu haben???
Weit draußen mit der Brandungsrute, oder doch lieber das Spinnfischen???
Brauch man an der Ostsee eine erlaubniss zum Angeln?? Ich bin natürlich im besitz des Jahresfischerreischeins..
Jetzt schon mal vielen Dank für eure hilfe.


----------



## MeFo_83 (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche Oktober 2012*



mathei2005 schrieb:


> was waren deine köder heute ?


wie meine köder??? ;+

gestern zu zweit in knapp 2 stunden 10 schöne dorsche gelandet!!


----------



## marioschreiber (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche Oktober 2012*



Andi1319 schrieb:


> ...Brauch man an der Ostsee eine erlaubniss zum Angeln?? Ich bin natürlich im besitz des Jahresfischerreischeins...



Seit Mai ja !
Bekommst du auf allen Ämtern, und in vielen Angelläden !


----------



## Ostseestipper (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche Oktober 2012*

Hallo zusammen,

am WE war ich mit Family in Oldenburg in Holstein zu Besuch. Mit Schwiegervater ging es dann am Samstag und Sonntag nach Fehmarn.

Samstag: Staberhuk
ca. 17:30 - 21:00 Uhr
Jeder 1 Dorsch, jedoch knapp unter Gardemaß
Es war ziemlich voll am Strand. Brandungsangler und Spinnfischer.
Wir haben keinen getroffen, der einen mitnehmbaren Fisch hatte. Wenigstens hat´s mal gezappelt. |supergri

Sonntag: Katharinenhof
ca. 12:00 - 15:00 Uhr
Wasser ziemlich "dick"
Kein Biss, auch bei den 3 anderen Spinnfischern, mit denen wir uns kurz unterhalten haben, nix.
Kurz vor Schluß sind noch 2 Taucher ins Wasser gegangen. Ich hab nichts gegen Taucher, aber sie sollten eine Markierungsboje benutzen. Als die in Wurfweite untergetaucht waren hätte jeder nachfolgende Angler gute Chance auf einen kapitalen Drill gehabt. #d

P.S.: Staberhuk und Katharinenhof waren mal wieder gut "vernetzt". |uhoh:

So sah es heute in Katharinenhof aus.

Gruß Mark


----------



## mefohunter84 (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche Oktober 2012*

Na dann werde ich mal am Donnerstag oder Freitag die Leo´s besuchen. :m

Hat jemand Lust und Zeit mich zu begleiten? |rolleyes

TL

Rolf   #h


----------



## BB-cruiser (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche Oktober 2012*

Mach mal den Erklàrbaer Mario  wie sieht so eine Bescheiniging aus und kostet die Wat?


----------



## marioschreiber (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche Oktober 2012*



BB-cruiser schrieb:


> Mach mal den Erklàrbaer Mario  wie sieht so eine Bescheiniging aus und kostet die Wat?



Ist ein einfaches DIN-A4 Blatt.
Adresse, Datum ect. 
Und da kommt dann die Marke drauf die uns SHlern in den regulären Schein geklebt wird.








> § 29:
> Künftig müssen auch Bürger aus anderen Bundesländern Fischereiabgabe in Schleswig-Holstein entrichten - auch wenn sie im Besitz eines gültigen Fischereischeins ihres Bundeslandes sind. Diese Regelung entfaltet praktische Wirkung nach Inkrafttreten der novellierten LFischG-DVO am 01.07.2012 (siehe gesonderter Beitrag dazu).


http://www.schleswig-holstein.de/UmweltLandwirtschaft/DE/LandFischRaum/08_Fischerei/03_GesetzeVerordnungen/01_Aenderungen_LFischG/Aenderungen_LFischG_node.html



> Änderung der Landesverordnung zur Durchführung des Fischereigesetzes – wichtig vor allem für Touristen!
> 
> In Schleswig-Holstein tritt am 1. Juli 2012 die neue Verordnung zur Durchführung des Landesfischereigesetzes (LFischG-DVO) in Kraft (Verordnung rechts im Downloadbereich verfügbar). Damit werden einige Regelungen in die Praxis umgesetzt, die bereits mit dem neuen Fischereigesetz vom Oktober 2011 verabschiedet worden waren.
> Neuerungen ergeben sich vor allem für Urlauber. So müssen künftig Angler aus anderen Bundesländern, die dort einen gültigen Fischereischein besitzen, in Schleswig-Holstein zusätzlich die Fischereiabgabe in Höhe von 10 Euro pro Jahr entrichten. Der Kauf der Abgabemarken ist bei allen örtlichen Ordnungsbehörden, den Hafenämtern und den Außenstellen der Fischereiaufsicht in ganz Schleswig-Holstein möglich. Eine persönliche Anwesenheit ist zum Kauf nicht unbedingt erforderlich, viele Ausgabestellen schicken die Marken auch gegen Vorkasse zu. Auch viele Angelgerätehändler, Veranstalter von Angelreisen sowie Hotels und Pensionen vor allem in Küstennähe halten die Marken als Service für ihre Kunden bzw. Gäste bereit. Vor Antritt der Angelreise nach Schleswig-Holstein sollten sich Urlauber auf jeden Fall rechtzeitig um die Beschaffung der Abgabemarke bemühen.
> ...


----------



## BB-cruiser (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche Oktober 2012*

Vielen Dank Mario nun weiß ich auch bescheit  das Geld ist sicherlich für den Goldfischbesatz schönen Fussiabend#h


----------



## hecht&co (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche Oktober 2012*

Moin..
Ich war vor dem Wochenende auch noch mal los an der Küste OH's, auflandiger Wind, leichte Welle und auch trübes Wasser. Aber leider ne Dorschnullnummer,stattdessen gab es immerhin 4 lütte Trutten am Band. Ich denke es ist im Moment noch n bisschen warm. Aber der Herbst kommt ja erst.


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche Oktober 2012*

gestern abend war nichts zu machen mit der spinnrute, hab mehrere köder und farben getestet, helle und dunkle half aber alles nichts-kein zupfer
wasser war sehr klar aber ohne mond wars wohl zu duster
zum glück hatte ich ja noch wattis mit und hab damit noch gut gefangen....


----------



## Klaus S. (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche Oktober 2012*

Gut zu wissen das ihr Gestern auch alle nix hattet. Dachte schon ich bin zu blöd zum blinkern :m
Hatte nämlich in Schmoel auch nix... nicht mal einen Zupfer :c


----------



## eric02 (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche Oktober 2012*

moin an alle boardis.wollte euch mal fragen ob es sich zur zeit lohnt auf dorsch mit der spinnrute und wie führt ihr den köder und welche farben gut laufen.ist noch etwas neuland für mich.ausser von der mole in wohlenberg hab ich null erfahrung damit oder besser gesagt bis jetzt immer schneider geblieben.danke im voraus.


----------



## laxvän (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche Oktober 2012*

Ich habe am Sonntag drei untermaßige Dorsche beim Spinnfischen in der Kieler Förde gefangen. Der Köder war in allen Fällen ein komplett schwarzer Spöket, den ich ganz langsam eingekurbelt habe. Mit einem rot-schwarzen Spöket habe ich ebenfalls ganz gute Erfahrungen gemacht. 
Da ich aber nicht sooo häufig an die Küste komme, sind meine Erfahrungen auch nur begrenzt.


----------



## Allrounder27 (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche Oktober 2012*

Ich bin auch kein Dorsch Blinker Profi. Im Sommer hab ich nen paar mit Kupferfarbenen Blinkern gefangen, weitere gingen auf schwarze Polar Magnuns als Springerfliege. Köder für Dorsch eher tief führen.

Rot-Schwarz ist wohl die Farbe, welche die meisten Angler für Dorsch nehmen. Und die dementsprechend auch eine Menge Fisch fängt


----------



## dido_43 (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche Oktober 2012*

Nachtrag vom 22.10.

In der Dämmerung 2 Dorsche um 50 cm

Köder: Wobbler Tobsimitat 25 g schwarzer Rücken / silber Bauch mit Owner S-61 3/0 Einzelhaken 

Im Dunkeln 1 Dorsch Ende 40 auf 16 g Gladsax schwarz

MFG |wavey:


----------



## d-tour (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche Oktober 2012*

Und nichts Neuses ?  Keiner mehr am "Blinken" ? 

Ich werde mal Morgen Abend meine Wobbler wieder baden.
Das Wasser hat ja jetzt schon eine gute Temperatur.


----------



## Ostseestipper (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche Oktober 2012*

Gute Idee, ich drück schon mal die Daumen.
Lass mal hören, was ging.

Ich war gestern Abend kurz Ecke Heiligendamm. Leider nix.

Gruß Mark


----------



## Meerforellenfan (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche Oktober 2012*

Na dann mache ich Dir auch noch etwas Mut !!!!

3 Tage in der Dämmerung nix......grins


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche Oktober 2012*

ich glaub ich greif morgen nochmal an


----------



## hecht&co (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche Oktober 2012*

Moin,ich wollte letztes WE eigentlich los, aber dann war ich gesundheitlich verhindert. Nächstes WE wird aber auf jeden Fall wieder angegriffen.


----------



## nxxxvx3xxx (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche Oktober 2012*

moinsen.zwar nicht geblinkert.aber vom land aus mit gummi  12 stück gefangen,davon 8 entnommen..heute abend nochmal ne runde  und donnerstag auf mefo.....mfg aus flense


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche Oktober 2012*



dorschwilli 306 schrieb:


> ich glaub ich greif morgen nochmal an



so: 7 brauchbare leos sinds dann gestern geworden :k

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3744089&postcount=1075


----------



## d-tour (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche Oktober 2012*

Nicht schlecht... Glückwunsch.
Dann scheint es ja jetzt loszugehen 
8 C Wassertemperatur.
Ich war leider doch nicht los.
Man den Windfinder anschmeissen ob die Tage "Blinkwetter" ist


----------



## Sea-Trout (1. November 2012)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche Oktober 2012*



dorschwilli 306 schrieb:


> so: 7 brauchbare leos sinds dann gestern geworden :k
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3744089&postcount=1075


Petri .
Muss auch  mal los so langsam wieder.


----------



## laxvän (1. November 2012)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche Oktober 2012*

Da ich am Wochenende schon mal in der Nähe von Kiel war habe ich mich auch um halb sechs mal aus den Federn bewegt, um mal wieder mein Glück in der Förde auf Dorsch zu versuchen. Ich habe es daher auch nicht wirklich mit Blinkern versucht sondern gleich einen Gummifisch benutzt und es hat sich gelohnt.
Es gab drei Leos, wovon 2 mit nach Hause durften. Nemo durfte wieder zurück zum Wachsen. 2 Fische, die auch ganz ordentlich zu sein schienen, habe ich leider longline-released#q


----------



## Ostseestipper (1. November 2012)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche Oktober 2012*

Petri allen Fängern :m, ... puh und hatte schon gedacht es gibt sowas wie ein "Dorschloch". 

Ich mach´ jetzt den neuen Monat auf, Ihr wißt ja Bescheid.

Gruß Mark


----------

